# How do you get Hydra back on your Bolt Vox, after you have removed it?



## mobilelawyer (Jan 3, 2006)

TE 3 works perfectly after roll-back, but can you go back to Hydra? Maybe not. At least not on my machine so far. My device is the 500GB Bolt Vox for cable and antenna recently bought directly from TiVo. 

The "Experience" App is found on the Bolt after roll back, but when I ran it, the Bolt went through a connection and a supposed download, only to remain in TE 3 after all the steps ran, and I was prompted to press OK. The result was... nothing. 

Is the downgrade now meant to be irreversible?


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

Reboot box then run the "get new experience" again.

Sometimes it takes more than once to get it to take.


----------



## mobilelawyer (Jan 3, 2006)

Will try that. Thanks.


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

Go to network connections and it will prompt you to restart.

Be prepared for a hassle to re pair the remote. It may be on IR. I did this a few days ago and had to do a global reset and try about 5 times to get it re paired.


----------



## mobilelawyer (Jan 3, 2006)

Got home this afternoon to restart, and the Bolt had already phoned home, and had booted into Hydra. <Boom> there she was. I have the same problem you noted with the remote. You are prompted that no remote is paired, which you will have to do to get voice working. But when you go through the steps to repair it using the Bolt menu, amber lights flash on each button press, which is supposed to indicate the remote is paired on RF as well as IR, and the Bolt does not flash the light to indicate any pairing process has begun. And if you press the button to unpair the remote, nothing happens when you try to re-pair. So you literally had to wipe everything three times before you got it repaired? Not fun. How did you know you had gotten to the point where the re-pair would be accepted?


----------



## mobilelawyer (Jan 3, 2006)

OK. I just did the Global Reset for the remote you mentioned and followed the instructions here. Took just a few minutes, and all is working on my Bolt. The remote is fully paired and voice search works.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

mobilelawyer said:


> OK. I just did the Global Reset for the remote you mentioned and followed the instructions here. Took just a few minutes, and all is working on my Bolt. The remote is fully paired and voice search works.


But still no graphics on certain sections of the Minis?


----------



## mobilelawyer (Jan 3, 2006)

Both minis are un-powered and unattached to the network. They are going to stay that way for awhile. I need to go into the attic this weekend and double-check the connections and routing on my MoCA set up. I have made no hardware changes at all since hooking the Bolt up to the same Ethernet and MoCA connections that had always worked before. That fact puzzles me to no end... BUT since others have also had the same experience, some software change must have played a part. 

Oddly, the same MoCA network serves two computers upstairs flawlessly with regard to accessing other computers on the network and printing, but only the Mini's TiVo connection between host and client is affected by this problem. Puzzling indeed. 

I will report back as to what I found and what success I had, if I wind up having any, with getting the minis re-connected with the Bolt.


----------



## mobilelawyer (Jan 3, 2006)

What a confusing development. After letting both mini's sit idle for a week, I hooked one up to my network via Ethernet (not permanently available as a connection option since I can't practically run Ethernet to either of the normal locations for either mini). I was instructed to upgrade to Hydra, as expected, and I did. Home page still blank, graphics still missing from What to Watch, but guide and live TV were working fine on the mini. Then I took the mini to its normal location, and hooked it up to its usual coax drop. I re-ran the network set up for MoCA, and was able to make an internet connection with TiVo, but ran into the usual notices about not finding the Bolt. I left everything running, and came back after several hours to re-visit the connection situation.<Boom> All graphics were present and usable on the mini, and they worked fine for several hours. Then my internet connection cut out (happens periodically) and I was not able to get the Home Page graphics back, and some, but not all, of the What To Watch thumbnail categories were present (I did not have to the time to click on the remaining thumbnails to determine if the actually linked to anything. Initially, the links were working fine, if you clicked on them) . Live TV and Guide are functioning normally. This is not a perfect situation, but one I can certainly live with indefinitely.


----------



## mobilelawyer (Jan 3, 2006)

I forgot to mention that I did a soft reset of the mini a couple of times to get the graphics back, but no soap.


----------



## spameater2005 (Oct 31, 2005)

mobilelawyer said:


> I forgot to mention that I did a soft reset of the mini a couple of times to get the graphics back, but no soap.


This is actually a problem with the Hydra update (TE4) from TE3 on your Bolt. I had this issue when I updated to Hydra and so did my parents. Dylan Wondra in the Facebook TiVo.Innovate group was able to fix our problems with the minis to get the graphics working again. He wanted the Bolt TSN and not the minis. Join the group and send him a PM.


----------

